

Operating Systems Lecture Notes by Martin Rinard - nreece
http://www.cag.lcs.mit.edu/~rinard/osnotes/

======
abhiHN
The material looks fine for a quick refresher ... would need good books, in-
depth stuff and code if you really want to learn OSes internals.

------
sbt
I think this type of content shouldn't be posted on HN. It's not news and it's
been a long time since there was any shortage of study aids online.

~~~
harshavr
I find these links very useful. HN seems to be serving a broader role than
news,(another instance is the askhn posts). About non-shortage of online
course material, this is very much true. Still, the 'aggregation' part remains
- a way for users to post study notes that they find useful or interesting and
then to discuss them.

